# Bun's Garbodor Gallery



## Bunnilla (Oct 29, 2016)

ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ *B*un's *G*arbodor *G*allery l *R*equests: l *A*rt *T*rades: ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ​
Hi I'm a smol nerd person who does crappy art. I will post all my drawings here, maybe do some requests, or art trades. Feel free to leave any suggestions! I am really unprofessional, so don't expect that much potential out of me lol Don't be shy to strike up a conversation, I'm v chill / Also I am the last person you want to ask for advice regarding to art in general, I can only most likely give simple tips depending on what it is lmao Thanks for looking! c:

edit: this thread is rly old, *cringe* I'll be updating it more later


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 29, 2016)

{*D*rawings}​
(less recent to most)
*S*ketch Thingies:


Spoiler: ♥


































(less recent to most)
*P*ixels:


Spoiler: ♥


























































































































































































Spoiler: Pok?mon ♥









































Spoiler: Other ♥




















(most recent to less)
*O*ther:


Spoiler: ♥


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 29, 2016)

{*R*equests:}​
*R*equests:  
*CURRENTLY: Pixel Pokemon (go to recent posts)*
(for now), school takes up 90% of my time. Usually I will do this on weekends or breaks. Most likely if I happen to do it, it's going to be something minor idk

*What I can do:* *✔*
*☑* Females
*☑* Males 
*☑* Humanoid OC's
*☑* Mayors
*☑* Animal Ears/Tails 
*☑* Most Pets from irl

*What I can't do:*  
*☒* Furries/Humanoid Animals
*☒* Any Fandom Animal (*cough* *cough* MLP *cough* *cough*) I'll kms first
*☒* NSFW (this is an acnl forum + I don't want to do that)
*☒* Super mega overly complicated designs, I'll try + will probably simplify some things


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 29, 2016)

{*A*rt *T*rades:}​
*Ar*t *T*rades: 
Not like anyone will trade with me b/c my art is bad, but in the one chance possibility that someone wants to, I can. Please show me your artwork or art if you ask, don't draw one of my ocs first, then tell me to trade ;-;  I'm not extremely picky, but if it's like a 5 min thing on ms paint come on now lmao / I can draw the same things I stated in the above post, tell me what you want (pixel, headshot, bust, etc.) 

My OC's are here:
[x]


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2016)

wanna trade with me? :3c


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 30, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> wanna trade with me? :3c



sure lol was gonna get to that part, have been editing things


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 30, 2016)

------


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> sure lol was gonna get to that part, have been editing things



nice~ do you want to trade headshots?


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 30, 2016)

---


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> sure ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ Who do you want me to draw? You can pick anyone from here http://toyhou.se/ShayminSkies/characters/folder:122741/order:name/1 the 3 with less art I'm wanting more though



Can I do Kiri?~
You can pick any of these guys! http://toyhou.se/himeki/characters/folder:109143 though I'd rather you did someoen with not much art


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 30, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> Can I do Kiri?~
> You can pick any of these guys! http://toyhou.se/himeki/characters/folder:109143 though I'd rather you did someoen with not much art



Is Yuki okay? also that's fine! Is there any tool you want me to use specifically like pen, pencil, etc.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 30, 2016)

evs..... x.x


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> evs..... x.x


sorrryyyy im at a party rn ;; but yeah yuki is fine! and i dont mind! do whatever you want


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 30, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> sorrryyyy im at a party rn ;; but yeah yuki is fine! and i dont mind! do whatever you want



okay lol I'll start working on it in a few


----------



## himeki (Oct 30, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> okay lol I'll start working on it in a few



sorryyyy ;;


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 30, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> sorryyyy ;;



Why are you sorry lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 30, 2016)

I finished Yuki! Here you go


----------



## Tensu (Oct 31, 2016)

Would you like to work out an art trade?


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 31, 2016)

Tensu said:


> Would you like to work out an art trade?



It depends. Can I see examples of your art?


----------



## Tensu (Oct 31, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> It depends. Can I see examples of your art?



Here's two of my latest drawings.


Spoiler:


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 31, 2016)

Tensu said:


> Here's two of my latest drawings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



I'm sorry but I will have to pass >.< What I can tell you though, use references. Everyone uses references and they can help a lot. Also do you use Paint Tool Sai and this tablet? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...d-3035-4a40-b691-0eefb1a18396&pf_rd_i=desktop On your second drawing the eyes are too small for the face, and the mouth should be below the nose. If you use Paint Tool Sai, I can show you a few tricks. Also a bit more bangs helps cover the face. But the best piece of advice is, practice, practice, practice! I know everyone says that, but even the best artists started out just like that. Keep going and don't get discouraged. Everyone improves leaps over time, and I'm sure you will too. c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 31, 2016)

Jake's Dog lol


----------



## Tensu (Oct 31, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I'm sorry but I will have to pass >.< What I can tell you though, use references. Everyone uses references and they can help a lot. Also do you use Paint Tool Sai and this tablet? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...d-3035-4a40-b691-0eefb1a18396&pf_rd_i=desktop On your second drawing the eyes are too small for the face, and the mouth should be below the nose. If you use Paint Tool Sai, I can show you a few tricks. Also a bit more bangs helps cover the face. But the best piece of advice is, practice, practice, practice! I know everyone says that, but even the best artists started out just like that. Keep going and don't get discouraged. Everyone improves leaps over time, and I'm sure you will too. c:



Thanks for the recommendations! I already have a similar tablet and I use photoshop, but I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 31, 2016)

Tensu said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! I already have a similar tablet and I use photoshop, but I'll keep that in mind.



I got my paint tool sai for free, if you want I can link you where to download it. It's 100% safe, lots of people downloaded it including myself.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 31, 2016)

ah your art is cute, the only recommendation I would make is your eye shinies. Where the light source reflects off them. They should be in the same position on each eye even if the light source is in the center. Just keep in mind where your light source is and add your eye shinies accordingly... If that makes any sense. 
Copy and pasting the same eye isn't a bad thing just add the shinies in afterwards.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 31, 2016)

milk.desu said:


> ah your art is cute, the only recommendation I would make is your eye shinies. Where the light source reflects off them. They should be in the same position on each eye even if the light source is in the center. Just keep in mind where your light source is and add your eye shinies accordingly... If that makes any sense.
> Copy and pasting the same eye isn't a bad thing just add the shinies in afterwards.



yeah I'm watching vids on coloring, etc. b/c idk how to lol


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 31, 2016)

I'd be interested in an art trade~

Here's my examples


----------



## Tensu (Oct 31, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I got my paint tool sai for free, if you want I can link you where to download it. It's 100% safe, lots of people downloaded it including myself.


Sure, PM me. I'd certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 31, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> I'd be interested in an art trade~
> 
> Here's my examples



sure! well I'm going trick or treating about rn, so I'll get back to you on that when I come back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tensu said:


> Sure, PM me. I'd certainly appreciate it.



ur pm box is full


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 31, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> sure! well I'm going trick or treating about rn, so I'll get back to you on that when I come back.



That's fine, have fun!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 31, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> That's fine, have fun!



just wondering, did you want a headshot, or chibi?  I'm pretty sure with the skills I have now (and tutorials on utube lmao) I can make a really good one


----------



## Tensu (Oct 31, 2016)

//cleared inbox


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 31, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> just wondering, did you want a headshot, or chibi?  I'm pretty sure with the skills I have now (and tutorials on utube lmao) I can make a really good one




Would a chibi trade be ok? Also is there a specific oc of yours you'd like me to draw?

Oh, and here's my ocs: http://sta.sh/2macp0cer28?edit=1

You can choose who you want to draw. ^^


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 31, 2016)

chessie16 said:


> Would a chibi trade be ok? Also is there a specific oc of yours you'd like me to draw?
> 
> Oh, and here's my ocs: http://sta.sh/2macp0cer28?edit=1
> 
> You can choose who you want to draw. ^^



A chibi trade is fine! Um no specific one, but ones with less art would be better ^^ The link is in the art trade post. Is Mayor Rachael fine? my feet are killing me x.x I just want to forever rest lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk when I will be able to do it, probs this weekend b/c school things


----------



## starry-syzygy (Oct 31, 2016)

Yep, that's fine! I'll draw your pink haired TBN oc if that's fine with you. I'll PM you when I'm finished, might be a couple days before I can start on her though ^^;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 31, 2016)

I'd like to do an art trade with you as well! Your art is so cute ;o;
Here are examples


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> I'd like to do an art trade with you as well! Your art is so cute ;o;
> Here are examples



ty! Sure  ^^ I'm going to school rn, I'll let you know when I get back


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm back, what are you looking for? o:


----------



## himeki (Nov 1, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I finished Yuki! Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 1, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> Bunnilla said:
> 
> 
> > I finished Yuki! Here you go
> ...


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 2, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I'm back, what are you looking for? o:



I'd like a bust of lua please! In return I can do a bust of whatever you'd like? ?･ᴗ･`


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 2, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> I'd like a bust of lua please! In return I can do a bust of whatever you'd like? ?･ᴗ･`



She's pretty o: So shirt up pretty much? Any of my Ocs is fine, they are linked in the post for art trades


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 11, 2016)

rip
I have been so hiatus-ish with this lately I'm so sorry >.< The week that starts tomorrow is my last week of school then winter break which means imma get my drawing on  

I'll try to update this often that's all for now


----------



## A r i a n e (Dec 11, 2016)

super cute! I love the pink chibi on the first page. I love your art, I'm excited to see more


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 11, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> super cute! I love the pink chibi on the first page. I love your art, I'm excited to see more



Thx lol im awkward xD


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 11, 2016)

rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg I'm fangirling over what I'm making
what is going on


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Dec 11, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> omg I'm fangirling over what I'm making
> what is going on



gurl ur obsession with rin is taking over ur life smfh


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 11, 2016)

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> gurl ur obsession with rin is taking over ur life smfh



it is *sigh*

edit: it is did *sigh*


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 11, 2016)

I have a question to anyone reading o: does it look normal like the proportions, etc. o:


----------



## expired_yogurt (Dec 11, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I have a question to anyone reading o: does it look normal like the proportions, etc. o:



the hands looks very nice!! , as well as the legs and the overall form of the body- but try not to "bulge" the torso of the chibi out too much (｀∀?)ゝ?​


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 11, 2016)

expired_yogurt said:


> the hands looks very nice!! , as well as the legs and the overall form of the body- but try not to "bulge" the torso of the chibi out too much (｀∀?)ゝ”​



Oh hmm I kinda see that lol like it looks as if the torso is a bit ahead
Imma try fixing that thx :3


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 11, 2016)

Are you still doing your bust thread? ♡♡ Your art btw! ^-^


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 11, 2016)

Sadly not for now rip school is too much for me x.x and ty!
I possibly MIGHT have something in winter break but I'll see


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 11, 2016)

Your art is so beautiful ;o;


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 11, 2016)

Thx I for some reason dislike it and like it at the same time lmao idk why


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh I have another question for anyone reading o: Does the chibi look better that you see the eyes behind the hair with the opacity or should I not make it see through


----------



## Samansu (Dec 12, 2016)

Hmm... Personally I am not a fan of seeing the eyes through the hair, but that is just a personal preference. I think it looks very good the way it is right now though! <3


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 12, 2016)

Hmm I think I'm not gonna put the opacity 
Thanks for the input Samansu!


----------



## Samansu (Dec 13, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Hmm I think I'm not gonna put the opacity
> Thanks for the input Samansu!



You're welcome! To me I feel like controlling how much of the eye is seen can make a huge difference in the character's expression! So allowing the entire eye to be seen can reduce that. If the eyes are hidden slightly you may not be able to tell emotion with 100% certainty and I think that makes it more interesting! <3


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 13, 2016)

bump


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 17, 2016)

Sirena's fur baby <3






Also I left SAI open with the chibi and my computer froze and once I logged on, it wasn't there because I hadn't saved...
rip my progress


----------



## Samansu (Dec 17, 2016)

That piece for Sirena is adorable, but oh no! I'm sorry you lost your progress... You didn't lose all of it did you? </3


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 17, 2016)

Samansu said:


> That piece for Sirena is adorable, but oh no! I'm sorry you lost your progress... You didn't lose all of it did you? </3



I did rip ;-;


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 17, 2016)

Dat moment thou when you come back for round 2 xD


----------



## Samansu (Dec 17, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I did rip ;-;



Oh noes!!! TT^TT I'm so sorry dear! </3


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 17, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh noes!!! TT^TT I'm so sorry dear! </3



yup I was like drawing depressed for 2 days but drawing Meeko gave me hope again lol


----------



## Samansu (Dec 17, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> yup I was like drawing depressed for 2 days but drawing Meeko gave me hope again lol



Well I'm glad you are feeling better about it! <3


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's the sketch


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

and this is only like half of the ferret 0-0


----------



## Samansu (Dec 18, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> and this is only like half of the ferret 0-0



Eep! Well for only half a ferret it is super adorable! ^-^


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

idk what was this


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 20, 2017)

le bump
*coughs up blood*, please forget any post before this ever happened lmao

also I'll probs open up trades sometime next week if anyone would even be interested


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

Here's a pixel


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

new thing:


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 21, 2017)

gently drops off //
I JUST HAD TO ;;




wOke edition


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 21, 2017)

oooo your art is lovely! I especially adore the pixels~


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -

GUys I HAVE BEEN NOTICED 000000: *faints*
https://www.instagram.com/p/BW2v4m1gC-n/


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

*3 hours later*




ded af


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)

big drop-off!


Spoiler: Drawing 4 a trade


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)

wow glitchy double post :/


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

definitely on the more unique side of things I've done lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 25, 2017)

If you wanna do an art trade sometime that'd be cool. Idek just for a pixel or something and I can draw a little acnl character... mayor.. oc or idk xD


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

Issi said:


> If you wanna do an art trade sometime that'd be cool. Idek just for a pixel or something and I can draw a little acnl character... mayor.. oc or idk xD



definitely! I don't have it open rn bc I totally drift off on stuff lol but should be open soon
(also school is like in half a month for me, rip)


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 25, 2017)

rip my back


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 25, 2017)

everything here is a+++ my man, so many adoRABLE pixels ;;


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 26, 2017)

dat moment when you and your friends start comparing schedules and you share no classes with them 


Spoiler: ;-;










I'M A SMOL AWKWARD BEAN I NEED YOU


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 26, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> dat moment when you and your friends start comparing schedules and you share no classes with them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ;-;
> ...



hhhHHHH I feel you man all my really good friends are going to a different highschool T-T + no one knows their schedules yet and I'm probs gonna get lost and IT'S ALL GONNA BE RLLY AWKWARD


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

(yes I can actually do pixels outside of bases lmaoo)
If anyone wants to use this Jirachi for an avi or sig, feel free <3 Just credit c:

Pixel Pokemon requests open! Give suggestions for pixels of pokemon you would like to see lol (Also I suggest blinking animation for like land ones and levitating animation for ones that can actually float or are mythical)


----------



## Milleram (Jul 30, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> (yes I can actually do pixels outside of bases lmaoo)
> If anyone wants to use this Jirachi for an avi or sig, feel free <3 Just credit c:
> 
> Pixel Pokemon requests open! Give suggestions for pixels of pokemon you would like to see lol (Also I suggest blinking animation for like land ones and levitating animation for ones that can actually float or are mythical)



Ooh, my fave Pokemon is Slowbro, so I'd love it if you could make a pixel of him! If he's too hard, maybe Bewear?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

dude, how about Raichu or Leafeon? They my fav pokemon lol~


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

(shell retake #223)
I'm so sorry you've all been blinded xD
(btw if any of ya'll don't want ur pkmn for public use lemme know)

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg I hate glitch posts :/


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

Unglitching the thread~


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 30, 2017)

OMG pokemon pixels!!
would you try Alola Raichu maybe? ♥ or Pikachu, or Eevee? or every existing pokemon?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> OMG pokemon pixels!!
> would you try Alola Raichu maybe? ♥ or Pikachu, or Eevee? or every existing pokemon?



lmao since I planned to do leafeon for tee-tee, I'll probs do alolan raichu for you c:


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 30, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> lmao since I planned to do leafeon for tee-tee, I'll probs do alolan raichu for you c:



AHHHH my heart will explode of cuteness it's my fav
(you might have noticed my other faves are pretty basic, I blame it on growing up with the original games looool)


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> AHHHH my heart will explode of cuteness it's my fav
> (you might have noticed my other faves are pretty basic, I blame it on growing up with the original games looool)



xD I would do eevee as well, but then leafeon sooo
Pikachu is cute, just too mainstream for me now ;w;
(I feel you)


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 30, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> xD I would do eevee as well, but then leafeon sooo
> Pikachu is cute, just too mainstream for me now ;w;
> (I feel you)



I love all eeveelutions anyway so I'll happily look at it too 
ahh I know Pikachu is super popular but






how can you resist


----------



## Milleram (Jul 30, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> (shell retake #223)
> I'm so sorry you've all been blinded xD
> (btw if any of ya'll don't want ur pkmn for public use lemme know)
> 
> ...



Thank you again! I love him. <3


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 30, 2017)

I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD AN ART THREAD
 those gradient & unicolor sketches are adorable
Did you draw yourself crying? awww ;H;


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

Yonkorin said:


> I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD AN ART THREAD
> those gradient & unicolor sketches are adorable
> Did you draw yourself crying? awww ;H;



omg xD I have been exposed by yon
It's true though I have barely no periods with my rly close friends ;-;
BuT I shAll sUrvive 

I finished Leafeon!




the struggles //
not sure if it turned out alright? lol


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 30, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I finished Leafeon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, thats hella cute! >.< 
Love these so much!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Dude, thats hella cute! >.<
> Love these so much!



<3 ty ♥♥

I'll work on Alolan Raichu tomorrow + any other requests
also smol pkmn like Jirachi I like better bc simplicity but I'll do anything lmao


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Could I request Sylveon? ; v; And if I can Milotic if that's not too much I'm okay with either ; o;


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

Hyoon said:


> Could I request Sylveon? ; v; And if I can Milotic if that's not too much I'm okay with either ; o;



Oooh Milotic 
That sounds interesting to do c:
I have one from my original party in AS <3


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Oooh Milotic
> That sounds interesting to do c:
> I have one from my original party in AS <3



Ooh yes I do too one my fav pokemons <3 I remember it being such a pain to catch a Feebas the original sapphire omg. Only like 2 or 3 tiles in a whole river ; n;;;


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2017)

Hyoon said:


> Ooh yes I do too one my fav pokemons <3 I remember it being such a pain to catch a Feebas the original sapphire omg. Only like 2 or 3 tiles in a whole river ; n;;;



Catching one in Diamond/Pearl was so horrible xD
I tried but never could ;-;


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 30, 2017)

what the heck these are so cute 
are these pixels your prayer to the pokemon gods for a sinnoh remake?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

Kanaa said:


> what the heck these are so cute
> are these pixels your prayer to the pokemon gods for a sinnoh remake?


Ty goddess <3
yEs I'm still waiting for that remake, I might make a smol turtwig later ❤


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

A wild pokeman appeared!
Its a smol alolan Raichu ♥




I also made a version with hibiscus flowers


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 31, 2017)

why are these so cute >.<
Heres another one for ya, how about my boi Mimikyu?


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> why are these so cute >.<
> Heres another one for ya, how about my boi Mimikyu?



I could! lol not my cup of tea but I'd try him
So far I have these that I want to do:
Milotic (rip)
Aron 
Turtwig the smol turtle
and I guess now mimikyu? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



A r i a n e said:


> AM DEAAAAADDDDD
> this is me rn
> 
> 
> ...



of course ;^DD I'm glad it tUrNeD OUT aLRIGHT
When I'm doing the lineart all of them look weird lol


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 31, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> A wild pokeman appeared!
> Its a smol alolan Raichu ♥
> 
> 
> ...



AM DEAAAAADDDDD
this is me rn






ITS SO CUTE BUN!!!! and the hibiscus flowers oh.my.god you know me so well :')))
can I use it in my sig? *_______________*


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 31, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> of course ;^DD I'm glad it tUrNeD OUT aLRIGHT
> When I'm doing the lineart all of them look weird lol



more than allright girl it's perf ;_;
ahhh there's no more space in my sig hold on I'm gonna switch stuff around so it can fit lmao


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

may i request a typhlosion pixel? ;A; it's my all-time favorite pokemon oml i would cry


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> may i request a typhlosion pixel? ;A; it's my all-time favorite pokemon oml i would cry



OMG I LOVE THE CYNDAQUIL LINEEE
I could never choose between chikorita and cyndaquil, I love them both so much ;w;


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> OMG I LOVE THE CYNDAQUIL LINEEE
> I could never choose between chikorita and cyndaquil, I love them both so much ;w;



omggg same!!
i choose the fire starter like 90% of the time, lol, i just love fire types
but typhlosion ♡ my big angry flame badger child


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 31, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> omggg same!!
> i choose the fire starter like 90% of the time, lol, i just love fire types
> but typhlosion ♡ my big angry flame badger child



fire starters are the best!

btw Bun finally was able to fit tiny Raichu in my sig (rip my flowers but the links fit) I'm using Brina's pixels again (I wanted to switch with yours but they wouldn't fit with the sig cause of the frame times on the gif ><)


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> fire starters are the best!
> 
> btw Bun finally was able to fit tiny Raichu in my sig (rip my flowers but the links fit) I'm using Brina's pixels again (I wanted to switch with yours but they wouldn't fit with the sig cause of the frame times on the gif ><)


it's okay xD
tiny raichu looks fabulous B)


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 31, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> it's okay xD
> tiny raichu looks fabulous B)



I wish tbt allowed more text in the box lmao (I felt like trying to shorten a tweet)
HE DOES! the flowers are the cherry on top of the fabulous cake


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

I finished Milotic x.x the struggles im ded inside




I think it looks okay? lol
*falls into a deep slumber*


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I finished Milotic x.x the struggles im ded inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



milotic!! my favorite water type!
looks awesome bun a+ 10/10


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

unGliTchiNg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ty <3


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I finished Milotic x.x the struggles im ded inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh that looks so nice and majestic *-* wonderful job as always!! i'm giving you so many difficult projects lately aha


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

Hyoon said:


> ahhh that looks so nice and majestic *-* wonderful job as always!! i'm giving you so many difficult projects lately aha



XD I love Milotic so I wanted to do her anyways
I am also beginning to think sylveon would have been easier xD but welp


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> XD I love Milotic so I wanted to do her anyways
> I am also beginning to think sylveon would have been easier xD but welp



I figured Sylveon would've been easier cause you did Leafeon which meant you could use the base and add on Sylveon's colors xD


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

Hyoon said:


> I figured Sylveon would've been easier cause you did Leafeon which meant you could use the base and add on Sylveon's colors xD



..ok but those ribbons tho. yikes

also is your avatar supposed to be chi from chobits? god i haven't seen that show in ten actual years


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

Hyoon said:


> I figured Sylveon would've been easier cause you did Leafeon which meant you could use the base and add on Sylveon's colors xD



Well when I do them I do the lineart and clean it as I go, then start coloring it in and add the details lol but it's from scratch so I wouldn't use one I already made


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> ..ok but those ribbons tho. yikes
> 
> also is your avatar supposed to be chi from chobits? god i haven't seen that show in ten actual years



ya but cute ribbons!! <3 ; v; and omg yes i'm not a huge fan of the show or anything but i love the manga artist's art *-*



Bunnilla said:


> Well when I do them I do the lineart and clean it as I go, then start coloring it in and add the details lol but it's from scratch so I wouldn't use one I already made



ooh hehe i didn't know. you can always consider sylveon on the bottom of your list /nudge nudge c:


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

Hyoon said:


> ya but cute ribbons!! <3 ; v; and omg yes i'm not a huge fan of the show or anything but i love the manga artist's art *-*



ah, chobits.. i remember 12 year old me trying to sneak-watch it when my parents were sleeping and switching the tv off every time a 'lewd' scene would come on

good times


----------



## alesha (Jul 31, 2017)

You're so amazing ^~^


----------



## Hyoon (Jul 31, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> ah, chobits.. i remember 12 year old me trying to sneak-watch it when my parents were sleeping and switching the tv off every time a 'lewd' scene would come on
> 
> good times



LOL ya same I watched it around 12 too!! Honestly I didn't truly understand her on button until years down the road and I was just like????? How was this allowed for little kiddos...


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

Hyoon said:


> LOL ya same I watched it around 12 too!! Honestly I didn't truly understand her on button until years down the road and I was just like????? How was this allowed for little kiddos...



lmao god right
although it was on netflix where i was watching it so at least it was slightly harder to find for a random person than just stumbling into it, lmao


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

A smol steel dog


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> A smol steel dog



that pupper's pretty _metal _isn't it


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 31, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> that pupper's pretty _metal _isn't it



xD possibly


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> xD possibly



lol i'm sorry whenever there's a possible pun i just go for it

since you edited the first post to say requests are 'open' i'll just ""officially"" low-key request typhlosion again lmao pls don't kill me


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> lol i'm sorry whenever there's a possible pun i just go for it
> 
> since you edited the first post to say requests are 'open' i'll just ""officially"" low-key request typhlosion again lmao pls don't kill me



? I just edited that so it wouldn't be confusing but your request was already taken lmao don't worry


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> ? I just edited that so it wouldn't be confusing but your request was already taken lmao don't worry



lol i'm sorry it's way too late yet i can't sleep so my brain is just like "what even is life' right now, ignore me


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

A smol turt




I'm not sure what to think of it? lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

Your neighborhood plastic bag,


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Your neighborhood plastic bag,



Oh My Goat~
What a creepy/cute lil boi.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

Tee-Tee said:


> Oh My Goat~
> What a creepy/cute lil boi.



DOES THE TURT LOOK OKAY? That's the one that is killing me lol


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> DOES THE TURT LOOK OKAY? That's the one that is killing me lol



XD He lookin gooda, luv his stumpy lil legs lolol


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Your neighborhood plastic bag,



how dare you call this cutie a plastic bag

(the new pixels look so good ;_; )


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

oh my god that mimikyuu!!!! it's so cute end my life


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh my god that mimikyuu!!!! it's so cute end my life



gonna work on typhlosion next B)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 1, 2017)

Please do a little shiny Gardevoir pixel I would love that xD


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

Issi said:


> Please do a little shiny Gardevoir pixel I would love that xD



I was waiting for the day that you would come onto this thread and ask for gardevoir. Gardevoir is lIFe


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> gonna work on typhlosion next B)



-HEAVY BREATHING-


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I was waiting for the day that you would come onto this thread and ask for gardevoir. Gardevoir is lIFe



LOL it was 100% predictable I'd request her, it's fate xD And yes she is! ^.^ can't wait to see it (I love Gardevoir to death).


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> -HEAVY BREATHING-


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> A smol turt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO CUTE WHAT
makes me miss diamond/pearl!! :')))
aw man i feel like drawing pokemon now look what u've done


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

Kanaa said:


> SO CUTE WHAT
> makes me miss diamond/pearl!! :')))
> aw man i feel like drawing pokemon now look what u've done



xD smol turts are life
tbh though a turtwig in your style would be *circle "perfect" hand emoji*


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


>



-inhales-
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao i'm so sorry but omg it looks so good end my entire existence

if i had room in my signature i'd totally use it and credit you but i don't ;-; but thank you a lot

if you still are open to suggestions.. maybe latias? she's my favorite legendary, lol, idk how anyone could dislike her. so cute i die every time


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> -inhales-
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



omg I Liek LAtIAS TOO
I will try lmao


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> omg I Liek LAtIAS TOO
> I will try lmao



yeeesssss another latias fan!! i mcfreakin adore her so much
pokemon heroes: guardians of altomare is definitely my favorite of the pkmn movies


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 3, 2017)

*Is excited for Gardevoir*


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 3, 2017)

Regular Gardevoir:




Shiny:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Regular Gardevoir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG YYYAAAAYYY SUPER CUTE!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 3, 2017)

omg that gardevoir is so cute ♡


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 3, 2017)

glad to see you've found your passion in pixel art
ALSO POKEMON!!!!!!!! always good
subscribin to this thread


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 3, 2017)

Yonkorin said:


> glad to see you've found your passion in pixel art
> ALSO POKEMON!!!!!!!! always good
> subscribin to this thread



OmG I haVe bEEn bLessEd 
Ty yon it means a bunch *o*
(Also will maybe be able to stream v soon bc I think the internet is improving ))) )


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 3, 2017)

If you do more pixels, consider shiny _mega_ Gardevoir!


----------



## Kazelle (Aug 3, 2017)

your art is so goooood x_x
i really like the mimikyu and gardevoir pixel art!
you should definitely tell me when you are opening up art trades


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2017)

GO BEYOND PLUS ULTRA!!


Spoiler











yeP


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 19, 2017)

very nice, bun owo


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 20, 2017)

Made my own fair pixels lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 2, 2017)

DroP OfF!
Pegafluff bab





the most sugoi soda


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 3, 2017)

_the most sugoi soda oh my god_

so many lovely pixels!! v.v what program do you use to make gifs?


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 3, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> _the most sugoi soda oh my god_
> 
> so many lovely pixels!! v.v what program do you use to make gifs?



I don't have photoshop or any of that fancy stuff, (I wish I did ;-; ) so I use ezgif.com lol


----------



## dedenne (Sep 3, 2017)

You know what you should do?
...
...
...
Dedenne


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 3, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> You know what you should do?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Dedenne



 I never saw it coming
I would make more pokemon, but I don't get enough time like I used to ;-;


----------



## dedenne (Sep 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> I never saw it coming
> I would make more pokemon, but I don't get enough time like I used to ;-;



I bet!

Awwww... I feel the struggle. School is in the way of everything atm :/


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 3, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> I bet!
> 
> Awwww... I feel the struggle. School is in the way of everything atm :/



sAmmme this teacher gives me like 3 hours of hw everyday, I die mah duDe


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> sAmmme this teacher gives me like 3 hours of hw everyday, I die mah duDe



lmao WHAT? how do you survive with that much homework ??? i get like, 1 piece a week max


----------



## dedenne (Sep 3, 2017)

Aaaa, I get homework for every session!!!!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 3, 2017)

himeki said:


> lmao WHAT? how do you survive with that much homework ??? i get like, 1 piece a week max



I like how its only her though lmao 
Like none of the teachers give as much work as her 
one of these days, we're gonna riot outside her classroom holding signs xD


----------



## himeki (Sep 3, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Aaaa, I get homework for every session!!!!!





Bunnilla said:


> I like how its only her though lmao
> Like none of the teachers give as much work as her
> one of these days, we're gonna riot outside her classroom holding signs xD



wHAT


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 3, 2017)

(I waNt tO diE)
this represents how I'm drowning slowly and I can't float to the surface
It's miku bc the 10th anniversary I guess lol


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 3, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> this represents how I'm drowning slowly and I can't float to the surface



deep
Everyone is drawing miku while I'm just :^) cryin at god arts and eating sweet potatoes :^)
I like that version of her * P * qt fishies and qt miku


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 3, 2017)

Yonkorin said:


> deep
> Everyone is drawing miku while I'm just :^) cryin at god arts and eating sweet potatoes :^)
> I like that version of her * P * qt fishies and qt miku



:') I know I just see everyone drawing her, aNd I had to jOin in
The outfit I put is the deep sea girl one 
Ty yon ;w; ❤❤


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 3, 2017)

himeki said:


> lmao WHAT? how do you survive with that much homework ??? i get like, 1 piece a week max


uhhhhhhHHH can I go to this school?? you lucky duck :^000



Bunnilla said:


> (I waNt tO diE)
> this represents how I'm drowning slowly and I can't float to the surface
> It's miku bc the 10th anniversary I guess lol


same tbh
allllso mikuuuuu! She's so pretty, I love it uwu


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Sep 5, 2017)

omg that shinkai shoujo miku pixel.. i die.. bun why are you so gooddd


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 5, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> omg that shinkai shoujo miku pixel.. i die.. bun why are you so gooddd



Thank you, glad to see you around lol ❤


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 5, 2017)

i love goldfish/fish bowl themed art *-* your pixel's looking goooood as usual  i don't rly care for vocaloid art cause there's a huge amount of vocaloid fanart everywhere i'm hiPSTER


----------



## Kanaa (Sep 5, 2017)

WHHHHH UR PIXELS!!! 
they're getting so much better AHHHHHH 
MIKU LOOKS SOOOOO CUTEEE IN THE SMALL FISH BOWL OMG 
and the mini soda!!! ADORABLE


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 5, 2017)

Kanaa said:


> WHHHHH UR PIXELS!!!
> they're getting so much better AHHHHHH
> MIKU LOOKS SOOOOO CUTEEE IN THE SMALL FISH BOWL OMG
> and the mini soda!!! ADORABLE



Ty KAnAa ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ 
I fOund ouT soMe neAto tRickS B)


----------

